# Bugari Champion Cassotto



## andrei_v (17 Апр 2018)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!

Активно думаю над покупкой нового инструмента и хотел бы узнать ваше мнение насчет Bugari Champion Cassotto. Есть ли какие-либо замечания/нюансы? Кто держал инструмент в руках, какие остались впечатления? Прошу поделиться опытом.

Инструмент продается в Европе. Год не указан (может, определите по фото), думаю, что это 90-е. Какая справедливая цена для этого аккордеона в хорошем состоянии (извините, знаю, что "хорошее" бывает разным)?

И последнее. Написано, что настроен  как four voice double octave. Это же в унисон, я правильно понимаю? dry tuning - тут все ясно. А есть ли разница между double octave и four voice double octave? Мне кажется, все эти три термина обозначают одно - настройку в унисон.

Я любитель, поэтому на инструменты класса Scandalli Super VI даже не смотрю. Но хочу приличный итальянский инструмент с легкой механикой. Сейчас играю на Weltmeister Consona (раньше тоже только Вэльты, но ниже классом).

Заранее благодарен!
Андрей


----------



## vev (17 Апр 2018)

*andrei_v*,

Да все Бугарьки примерно одинаковое впечатление производят... Хорошая механика, разумный ответ (конечно же зависит от качество голосов) и, на мой взгляд, совершенно плоский звук... Безликие они какие-то...

Покупать инструмент по интернету категорически не советовал бы. Только недавно закончилась здесь на форуме очень некрасивая история про покупку нового Pigini. Человек просидев достаточно долго и поиграв на новом инструменте, оплатил его, а через день решил, что инструмент ему не подходит... 

four voice double octave - это не про настройку, а про регистры... Стандартные LMMH. Обычно Бугарьки настроены сухо, в унисон, но могли быть перестроены как угодно.


----------



## andrei_v (17 Апр 2018)

*vev*, 

Большое спасибо за ответ.
Да, согласен, по Интернету вслепую покупать не следует. Просто хочу определиться с инструментами, которые стоит лететь смотреть и, если все нормально, покупать.


----------



## vev (17 Апр 2018)

*andrei_v*,

а что играть изволите?


----------



## andrei_v (17 Апр 2018)

Все, что  позволяет моя бедная техника ))
Если серьезно, то все жанры стараюсь играть.
Несложную классику в переложении для готового. (Есть мечта освоить выборку, но не готов сейчас тратить столько времени. Да и постоянный педагог понадобится, если целиться на серьезные пьесы.)
Мюзетты (куда без них, хотя инструменты с "розливом" не люблю, всю муз. школу на старом "разлитом" Вельте прошел, отвернуло надолго).
Танго, старинные вальсы, ну и эстрадными вещами балуюсь под настроение


----------



## vev (17 Апр 2018)

*andrei_v*,

ну, на вкус и цвет фломастеры разные..., но я бы посмотрел бы чтоньть отличное от Бугарьки. С более "вкусным" звуком что ли... 
Нескромный вопрос: а сколько зелени Вы готовы потратить? От этого и надо плясать


----------



## andrei_v (17 Апр 2018)

На 3.5-4к евро готов.

А что вы скажете насчет Paolo Soprani Super Paolo ( тоже  не из последних моделей)? 5-ти голосый. Слушал на Ютубе несколько любительских записей, но, сами понимаете, по ним ничего не скажешь. Вживую не приходилось слышать.

Вообще, мне ближе классический звук. Например, Пиджини готово-выборный (как у Сергея Осокина) просто ласкает слух. А тот же Super VI для меня несколько чересчур "бархатный", ну это чисто дело вкуса, конечно же.


----------



## vev (18 Апр 2018)

*andrei_v*,

судя по IP Вы где-то у Айришей...  Смотрел я на UK магазины. Что-то более или менее разумное начиналось от 4k фунтов...

Андрей, знаете, к сожалению, название не определяет сам инструмент... При полукустарном способе производства в Кастельфидардо один инструмент в серии может быть просто блестящим, а остальные так себе. Paolo Soprani - хорошие инструменты, но именно когда Вы можете выбрать. 
Вот пять голосов, по-моему, перебор. Особливо если не любите розлив. Я задумывался раньше о пяти голосах именно из-за неприятия розлива при его использовании более 5 минут. Пробовал Scandalli Super LX, S5 Welt... Тяжело и бесполезно.


----------

